# [V]erkaufe Gaming PC - NEU



## Crysisheld (11. November 2012)

Hallo, 

habe hier einen nagelneuen Gaming PC zu verkaufen. Der PC enthält folgende Komponenten: 

- Intel Core i7 3770K 4x 3.50GHz 
- 2048MB Asus GeForce GTX 660 Ti
- 550 Watt be quiet! Dark Power Pro Modular 80+
- 8GB G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3-1333
- 500GB Seagate Barracuda Festplatte
- DVD Brenner
- Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H Mainboard

alles in einem eleganten gut belüftetem schwarzen Gehäuse untergebracht. 

Verkaufen würde ich diesen PC für 999 EUR + 20 EUR Versandkosten Der PC ist nagelneu und wurde nur zum Testlauf betrieben.

Bei Intresse bitte melden nur ernstgemeinte Angebote.


----------



## tapferertoaser (11. November 2012)

Wieso der plötzliche Verkauf, ist ja offensichtlich nicht schlecht ?


----------



## Crysisheld (11. November 2012)

Ich habe das Gerät zu Testzwecken von einem Komponenten Hersteller bekommen, da ich aber einen Rechner habe, mit dem ich alles spielen kann brauche ich diesen nicht wirklich und möchte ihn halt verkaufen. Wenn ich ihn hier nicht los werde, werde ich das Ding halt in Ebay stellen. 

Nen Satz Winterreifen ist mir im Moment wichtiger


----------

